# Muy Thai vs BJJ



## flashlock (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutal!


----------



## zDom (Feb 26, 2007)

Not quite a fair matchup: the BJJ cat has a SIGNIFICANT weight advantage over the MT cat. Also, I think the MT cat was a beginner  it wasn't bridging the gap very well before throwing its strikes.

It was a nice shoot by the BJJ cat, though. Very explosive.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 26, 2007)

zDom said:


> Not quite a fair matchup: the BJJ cat has a SIGNIFICANT weight advantage over the MT cat. Also, I think the MT cat was a beginner  it wasn't bridging the gap very well before throwing its strikes.
> 
> It was a nice shoot by the BJJ cat, though. Very explosive.


yes, quite impressive... looks like he went for a Rear Naked Choke at the end there...

my cat would take him though. hehe 22lbs of muscle!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 26, 2007)

zDom said:


> Not quite a fair matchup: the BJJ cat has a SIGNIFICANT weight advantage over the MT cat. Also, I think the MT cat was a beginner  it wasn't bridging the gap very well before throwing its strikes.
> 
> It was a nice shoot by the BJJ cat, though. Very explosive.


 
LOL!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Apr 21, 2007)

my cat can do a flying side kick, i taught her everything she knows


----------



## someguy (Apr 22, 2007)

I was wondering if people were bringing back the slang term cat at first.  My cat would woop'em both though.  Fear the one-eyed cat.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2007)

:rofl:


----------

